# New bylaw?



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

HEy all,

I was at Island pets the other day, and the manager mentioned to me that the city of Burnaby was considering passing a law making it illegal to sell saltwater fish..

Just wondering if anyone can confirm this, and also, why they would even consider it?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thats nuts ! salt water fish only or inverts coral and rock to ?


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

probably wouldn't worry too much about it, considering Burnaby backed off from the shark fin ban, which was more important. besides, as long as we can prove we don't FIN our pet fishes, and even then it's more a matter for spca.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont see how this would work unless they had the full support of the entire lower main land , otherwise business would move to a different location like jl


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Not sure about the inverts or coral as I did not stick around longer to chat, but if that did happen, that would be nuts indeed


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

aQ.LED said:


> I dont see how this would work unless they had the full support of the entire lower main land , otherwise business would move to a different location like jl


well i believe there are cities that already forbid the sale of turtles or somthing like that, so it is conceivable


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

cann't understand why it should be banned, king ed has a petition to opposite this bylaw, looks every customer signed it

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

There were some rumors on the Television after the extraction of the snakehead fish from the Central Park pond in Burnaby that they were going to pass a bylaw restricting the sale of snakehead in fish and food stores such as T&T Market and aquarium stores....I have no idea if it passed or not, but who is to say it was someone from Burnaby that released the snakehead into the central park pond.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

That is wat I meant, turtle , snake head I can Understand but saltwater fish?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Clownloachlover said:


> There were some rumors on the Television after the extraction of the snakehead fish from the Central Park pond in Burnaby that they were going to pass a bylaw restricting the sale of snakehead in fish and food stores such as T&T Market and aquarium stores....I have no idea if it passed or not, but who is to say it was someone from Burnaby that released the snakehead into the central park pond.


Sure, the solution for 1 incident is to ban. UVic is overrun with rabbits, they should ban the sale of rabbits as pets. While they are at it how about snakes, birds, and who knows what else. Tropical salt water fish won't even survive in our ocean, I don't see why they want to ban them.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard It's animal rights advocates raising the issue. It's not about them being released here. It's about the fact they are all live collected, taking them from thier natural environment.... reefs and such...messing up the ecosystem. Plus the fact that most places sell to anyone whether experienced or not and a big portion die due to un-knowledgeable people.
As for the snakehead incident....pretty safe to say it was released from a Burnaby resident. T&T is in Burnaby as well is central park. I highly doubt someone is gonna travel from Van or elsewhere to release it there. I believe that ban wasn't limited to just Burnaby, I believe it was meant to be all of BC


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

was just at king ed they got a petition against the ban go sign it !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

scott tang said:


> was just at king ed they got a potision against the ban go sign it !


Scott, I think you meant "petition". Gotta slow down and read what you spelled before hitting [Post Quick Reply] buddy.

Anthony


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Scott, I think you meant "petition". Gotta slow down and read what you spelled before hitting [Post Quick Reply] buddy.
> 
> Anthony


oops ya il edit that


----------

